# We don't need Ray Allen



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Last year we made it all the way to the East finals with a hobbled Ray Allen who might have hurt more then he helped. 

I actually feel like with a healthy Avery Bradley and Jason Terry we wont really miss Ray Allen. 

For everything Ray Allen has done for us, there have been long stretches where he has played like garbage for us, he's been surprisingly inconsistent for us even in his best seasons. 

The only thing I hate is that he went to the Heat who he will help alot, but in terms of his impact on the Celtics, he actually wasn't as important as I used to think. 

Hopefully Avery Bradley can stay healthy next year and we make another run for a title. I believe Pierce, KG and Rondo are enough to make us competitive no matter what.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

At least Jason Terry has some ball handling and one-on-one ability, and you don't have to run plays for him to get him hot. He'll still need a few, but Ray was utterly worthless if he didn't get his allocation of plays per quarter. Boston still needs to sign a legitimate 2-guard, though. Rondo/Bradley/Terry is nice for a backcourt, but they're all so small. Even E'Twaun's only 6'4".


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Losing him to the Heat hurts way worse than just losing him, period. I agree Boston isn't a contender with or without Ray and him coming back would have just been out of comfortability. His skillset is best used on a team with playmakers which Boston obviously doesn't have.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Let's be honest: after Avery's arm fell off Ray was a huge part of the ECF run, and he deserves a ton of credit for delaying his ankle surgery before hitting free agency to play out the season. The Celtics decided they'd rather go with Bradley and Terry and extended Ray a contract offer out of respect/public relations necessity, but Miami was the only team in the league who made Ray Allen priority #1 this summer, so I don't hold it against him at all. It was just time for the two parties to go separate ways.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Pacers Fan said:


> At least Jason Terry has some ball handling and one-on-one ability, and you don't have to run plays for him to get him hot. He'll still need a few, but Ray was utterly worthless if he didn't get his allocation of plays per quarter. Boston still needs to sign a legitimate 2-guard, though. Rondo/Bradley/Terry is nice for a backcourt, but they're all so small. Even E'Twaun's only 6'4".


Agree w/ this. Terry is the better offensive player at this point in their careers IMO. If Terry is given the clean looks that Ray was given in their play-calling, he could be an even better version of his current self. The main thing the Celtics lose is height, and by extension, defense at SG.


----------



## ronigj (Jul 16, 2012)

Allen has made it clear that he wants to remain with Boston, stating, “the four of us [Allen, Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett and Rajon Rondo] know how to play basketball. We know how to win games.” But he ate what he said before going to ankle surgery!


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought Ray was a ****ing traiterous bastard for signing with the Heat? Anyone see the opener, where he went over to KG and Garnett gave him the cold shoulder? That was fantastic!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

It wasnt Ray that traiterous to boston. They put him up on the trading block. And Ray got his revenge. Genius.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Boston is a better team because of how this situation played out. It's just that Miami is also a better team because of how this situation played out. If he signed anywhere else Ray Ray would cease to matter in this league.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Luke said:


> *Boston is a better team because of how this situation played out.* It's just that Miami is also a better team because of how this situation played out. If he signed anywhere else Ray Ray would cease to matter in this league.


Definitely not, as we can see so far.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Definitely not, as we can see so far.


3 games isn't really a good sample size to judge on though, is it. Do you also think the addition of Jason Kidd to the Knicks made them the best team in the East?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think the only thing that's clear here is the addition of Dwight Howard makes the Lakers the worst team in the Pacific.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't forget that Steve Nash guy, dragging the Lakers down.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm not concerned in any way about how the Celtics start the season off. In '09 and '11 they started off like gangbusters and everything fell apart, and in '10 and '12 they looked dead in the water at points and put together strong postseasons. I'll barely be paying attention until the trade deadline.


----------

